# Spacers on top of Specialized adjustable stem?



## lwrncc (Oct 7, 2010)

Can you put spacers on top of Specialized adjustable stem? I know that the stem is offset by the angled shims and has an angled top cap, was wondering if there is an angled spacer as well.

I'm curious because I just came across a picture of spacers above a Specialized adjustable stem on ebay - cgi.ebay.com/Specialized-Tarmac-Pro-SL-SRAM-Carbon-size-52-/110706106582?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item19c69920d6#ht_1921wt_1139


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

lwrncc said:


> Can you put spacers on top of Specialized adjustable stem? I know that the stem is offset by the angled shims and has an angled top cap, was wondering if there is an angled spacer as well.
> 
> I'm curious because I just came across a picture of spacers above a Specialized adjustable stem on ebay - cgi.ebay.com/Specialized-Tarmac-Pro-SL-SRAM-Carbon-size-52-/110706106582?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item19c69920d6#ht_1921wt_1139


Because they use an expander plug (as opposed to a compression plug), Spec recommends against using a spacer above the stem.

More info here:
http://service.specialized.com/coll...Fork---Carbon-Road-Fork-Instruction-Guide.pdf


----------



## digibud (Oct 26, 2010)

you aren't seeing spacers added, that stem simple set in the middle of the standard spacers. once you know you want to fit your stem in a lower position the upper spacers should be removed and the head tube cut to fit. at least that's my understanding of it.


----------



## 92gli (Aug 27, 2009)

lwrncc said:


> Can you put spacers on top of Specialized adjustable stem? I know that the stem is offset by the angled shims and has an angled top cap, was wondering if there is an angled spacer as well.
> 
> I'm curious because I just came across a picture of spacers above a Specialized adjustable stem on ebay - cgi.ebay.com/Specialized-Tarmac-Pro-SL-SRAM-Carbon-size-52-/110706106582?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item19c69920d6#ht_1921wt_1139


You can put spacers above a pro-set stem as long as you have the offset cap. Without the cap, no go.


----------



## digibud (Oct 26, 2010)

*offset cap*

Can you explain further? I have, for instance, a Roubaix. I'm not sure what an "offset cap" is. The pdf quoted earlier from Specialized fairly clearly says don't place the stem below any spacers permanently...that you should cut the stem. Can you explain what an offset cap is and where Specialized would explain this and OK this in terms of warranty because if I recall correctly they say they wouldn't warranty a fork/frame damaged by using spacers above a stem.


----------



## digibud (Oct 26, 2010)

I did a google on specialized offset cap and found this...just for grins

http://www.specialized.com/pl/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=43340


----------



## 92gli (Aug 27, 2009)

digibud said:


> Can you explain further? I have, for instance, a Roubaix. I'm not sure what an "offset cap" is. The pdf quoted earlier from Specialized fairly clearly says don't place the stem below any spacers permanently...that you should cut the stem. Can you explain what an offset cap is and where Specialized would explain this and OK this in terms of warranty because if I recall correctly they say they wouldn't warranty a fork/frame damaged by using spacers above a stem.


I don't know about any of that. I was just answering the question asked. The top cap for the specialized pro-set stems has an offset bolt hole so it will sit square on top of the stem, or spacers, and allow the bolt to have a straight path to the expander or star nut. If you try to use a spech. stem with a cap from a different headset it won't line up right.


----------



## 92gli (Aug 27, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> Because they use an expander plug (as opposed to a compression plug), Spec recommends against using a spacer above the stem.
> 
> More info here:
> http://service.specialized.com/coll...Fork---Carbon-Road-Fork-Instruction-Guide.pdf


Ok. Got it now. The guide above has nothing to do with the specialized stem, per se. What they are saying is that they want the stem to clamp on the portion of the steerer where the plug is located, so they steerer won't crush as easily. If you have a bunch of spacers on top of the stem, the stem is likely clamping below the area of the steerer where the plug is located.

- You can physically put spacers above a spech. stem but in order for it to work you need the cap the stem came with (that i know from experience). 

-If you have one of their bikes with a carbon fork they don't want you using *any* stem with spacers above it permanently.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

double post...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

92gli said:


> Ok. Got it now. The guide above has nothing to do with the specialized stem, per se. What they are saying is that they want the stem to clamp on the portion of the steerer where the plug is located, so they steerer won't crush as easily. If you have a bunch of spacers on top of the stem, the stem is likely clamping below the area of the steerer where the plug is located.
> 
> - You can physically put spacers above a spech. stem but in order for it to work you need the cap the stem came with (that i know from experience).
> 
> -If you have one of their bikes with a carbon fork they don't want you using *any* stem with spacers above it permanently.


You're partly correct. Specialized advises against spacers above the stem because of the reason you cite, but the offset top cap has nothing to do with the issue. That top cap exists to accommodate the shim offset, not to allow the use of spacers above the stem. As you note, it's required with Spec stems, because they're (both) oversized to accommodate shims.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

digibud said:


> Can you explain further? I have, for instance, a Roubaix. I'm not sure what an "offset cap" is. The pdf quoted earlier from Specialized fairly clearly says don't place the stem below any spacers permanently...that you should cut the stem. Can you explain what an offset cap is and where Specialized would explain this and OK this in terms of warranty because if I recall correctly they say they wouldn't warranty a fork/frame damaged by using spacers above a stem.


My post in the thread below answers your question re: the offset top cap.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=255121


----------



## silkroad (Jul 8, 2011)

anyone know whats the size of the specialized top cap?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

silkroad said:


> anyone know whats the size of the specialized top cap?


I'd be curious to know why you're asking, because (depending on your specific application) just knowing one measurement might not tell you what you need to know. For example, there is a lip under the cap that fits inside the Spec stem, and (as mentioned previously) both are oversized. 

Also, not all 'standard' top caps are all that standard, with some mating to certain stems better than others. As another example, my Ritchey stem mates best with Specs 'standard' top cap, supplied with my Pro frameset. Eastons, Edge and even Ritcheys CF top cap aren't optimal.


----------



## bradr (Oct 29, 2011)

I have a Specialized Tricross Sport (Specialized Bicycle Components : Tricross Sport) with the stem mentioned in the thread.

I would like to try to lower the bars a little bit, about a month ago I was noticing some discomfort in my upper back and raised the bars (by flipping the stem) to fix this discomfort.

After doing some riding (on and off trainer) I've noticed that this is not a solution and that in fact, the original position is better than the flipped position (the flipped position seems to cause fit issues all over the place.)

I understand from the posts above that you're supposed to not use a spacer but cut the stem if you want to lower it as you cannot have spacers above the stem.

I thought that it might be possible to buy an alternate stem that would allow me to get lower on the bars without cutting the stem, but the installation guide claims that the fork warranty is invalid if you use a non-specialized stem.

The way that I read this is that you *MUST* under all circumstances cut the steerer tube if you want a lower bar position that flipping the stem to the lowest angle allowed as spacers are not allowed on top of the stem.

So based on all of this my only option seems to be to buy the Specialized Pro-Set Stem in the 17 Degree Variant (-13 Degree to 21 Degree) if I want to try a lower setting without cutting the steerer. The existing stem is either -8 Degree or +16 Degree depending on if it is flipped up or down.

Is my understanding accurate, or are there any other options that I am missing?

If this is the case, then I guess that a trip to my LBS is in order, hopefully they may have something cheap that they pulled off another customers bike or something.

I did notice something interesting though, do the forks come pre-assembled from the factory or does the bike shop need to take responsibility for inserting the star plug / expander plug.

My bike actually has a star-plug (and what looks like aluminum tube) but is supposed to have a "FACT Carbon fork" as Specialized puts it. Do they make combination carbon and aluminum forks? I'm happy with the forks performance it is more of just a question.

Thank you,
Brad.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

bradr said:


> I have a Specialized Tricross Sport (Specialized Bicycle Components : Tricross Sport) with the stem mentioned in the thread.
> 
> I would like to try to lower the bars a little bit.


Your bike has a carbon legged fork, but an alloy steerer/ crown, so this thread (relating to full CF forks) doesn't apply.

You can double check with Specialized, but given the alloy steerer, you have more latitude in spacer/ stem configuration. If you want to experiment with lower bar height, do so. As a temporary set up, it won't hurt to have a spacer or two above the stem, but once you decide on a height, you should have the fork cut to the correct length (if needed).

That said, given that a fit issue is precipitating these fit adjustments, I think you may want to either recruit your LBS for assistance, or read up on fit issues and their remedies. Some fixes being counter intuitive can be tricky, so be slow and methodical in making adjustments, otherwise you'll find yourself in need of another fitting.

Here's a link that may help. Given what you've offered, I suspect incorrect_ reach_ may be more the issue than bar_ height_.
Bike Fit Fitting A Bicycle Seat Adjustment Height Reach Tips by Jim Langley
Once there, check out #6 - check bar reach.


----------



## bradr (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you, I will go through the steps mentioned in the link before I spend money on an actual stem.


----------

